# 602 SBF



## Goose306

Since megaupload went dead a lot of people have been having problems find a .602 SBF. I uploaded a couple copies to my Dropbox, and I'll post a link here for those that need it until a working copy might be uploaded elsewhere.

*RSD Lite*

*5.6.4 (Latest leaked version, use if having issues with 5.4.4)*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60354155/RSDLite5.6.4.7z

*Gingerbread*

*Full SBF .621 .7zip*
*NOTE: DO NOT USE THIS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING. REFER HERE: CLICK ME!*
http://dl.dropbox.co...4155/621.sbf.7z
*MD5:* AE0B93BAD9FB1819973D29607118EC3D
*Size:* 165,603,542 bytes

*Full SBF .602 Unzipped* (unzipped, for compatibility sake)
http://dl.dropbox.co...0354155/602.sbf
*MD5:* 8CEF52A412BB3785BFF30B769D65B4FD
*Size:* 594,858,432 bytes

*Full SBF .602 .7zip*
http://dl.dropbox.co...60354155/602.7z
*MD5:* 0EDD62FDB9578C7FB148B9C444FD16BD
*Size: *164,339,363 bytes

*Froyo*

*Full SBF .340 .7zip*
http://dl.dropbox.co...4_1FF_01.sbf.7z
*MD5:* 26FA4F860060CC98A0983F9CB3E3B8D5
*Size:* 245,644,335 bytes

*Note:* I use .7zip because it offers the best compression (and its *open source!*). I assume most people are aware of .7zip, however if you cannot unextract you can either get the .602 unzipped file or download the freeware .7zip program.

*7zip:* http://www.7-zip.org/

These will likely not be permanent links. (Which is why I didn't post them to the SBF thread, however if anyone would would like to copy/pasta them there feel free) Once the upload sites stop dropping like flies every two days then I'll see about uploading a more permanent solution elsewhere. Until then, these Dropbox links should be safe for anyone that needs them.


----------



## Jubakuba

A noble cause.
SBF's are huge files...
I'm sure this took you a pretty minute.

Thanks is in order for everyone who uses this.


----------



## Goose306

Jubakuba said:


> A noble cause.
> SBF's are huge files...
> I'm sure this took you a pretty minute.
> 
> Thanks is in order for everyone who uses this.


Thanks, updated with a Froyo link for those on official CM4DX.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## Ch2cl2

Thank you!!


----------



## droidxhead

Thank you! This will come in handy.


----------

